# What Day is It! What Day Is It !!!



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

It's Ron got his new jetter day. That's what day it is! Lol
Already have two jobs lined up for next week.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

sweet


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm sending mine back. I want a blue one!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

10 gpm 4000 PSI?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn right, that's sweet. Is it JNW?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Damn right, that's sweet. Is it JNW?


Looks like their Eagle 200.

Except he got a pretty blue one. :furious:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Man, I can't wait to start my company and get a trailer jetter. Nice looking, HSI. I know you're stoked.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

9/4000
Got the two extra reels, 1/4" & 3/8" warthog, remote foot valve and remote hand valve. Can't wait to put it to use this next week


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

How long is the 1/4" hose? Is that 28 HP Subaru motor?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes it is a Subaru and the 1/4" hose is 200'


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am trying to figure out a quick but secure way to mount the remote reel in that empty spot so it can ride on the trailer rather than in the van.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I am trying to figure out a quick but secure way to mount the remote reel in that empty spot so it can ride on the trailer rather than in the van.


Piece of U channel bolted to the floor. The reel front "legs" slide in the channel. Put a hitch pin on one leg and a regular long shackle lock to secure it in place.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I am trying to figure out a quick but secure way to mount the remote reel in that empty spot so it can ride on the trailer rather than in the van.


Wait you mean the one in the pic with the red hose? fasten 2 pieces of pipe to the trailer that the legs slide into. Bolt a small piece of angle right next to the front of one of the pipe with a hole in the top. slide the reel in place then a big master lock goes around the frame and locks it to the angle.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow. Thats freakin sweet!! ! Conrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Piece of U channel bolted to the floor. The reel front "legs" slide in the channel. Put a hitch pin on one leg and a regular long shackle lock to secure it in place.


Good idea.

I'll need to. Make it a universal fit for our generator as well. There are times when we need it in an outdoor situation along with the jetter.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Wait you mean the one in the pic with the red hose? fasten 2 pieces of pipe to the trailer that the legs slide into. Bolt a small piece of angle right next to the front of one of the pipe with a hole in the top. slide the reel in place then a big master lock goes around the frame and locks it to the angle.


Nope. The blue cart on wheels.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The red one fits in the back tool box.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

First time jetting with a first time customer. What a morning. I was nervous to say the least. 
Three hours later I landed a quarterly drain cleaning contract and found a bad joint ten foot deep that I am giving them a price to repair. 
The jetter performed flawlessly and did what it was suppose too. What a great tool. I'm seeing drain cleaning in a new light.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

HSI said:


> First time jetting with a first time customer. What a morning. I was nervous to say the least.
> Three hours later I landed a quarterly drain cleaning contract and found a bad joint ten foot deep that I am giving them a price to repair.
> The jetter performed flawlessly and did what it was suppose too. What a great tool. I'm seeing drain cleaning in a new light.


That's awesome to hear. I hated drain cleaning for many years until I started jetting and running cameras. Now I love it and don't know what took me so long. I don't want to focus on anything else. It is very satisfying to see a greasy or soap filled line and effectively restore it back to original condition after a good jetting.

It may sound weird, but I get excited when I first camera a line and see it chock full of soap and grease. Haha. The guy who rides with me gets a kick out of it when I see it in the monitor.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I'll need to. Make it a universal fit for our generator as well. There are times when we need it in an outdoor situation along with the jetter.


When would you need a generator when your jetting?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> When would you need a generator when your jetting?


So that you could have electricity.....


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> So that you could have electricity.....


for what type of device. I don't understand what you could need power for when your jetting. to run lights etc... looking for an example because I am interested in purchasing a jetter and didn't consider making room for a generator.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Lights, sewer camera, snakes, just a couple things we've run off of the generator on our rig.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Lights, sewer camera, snakes, just a couple things we've run off of the generator on our rig.


Thank you. good point.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Lights, sewer camera, snakes, just a couple things we've run off of the generator on our rig.


Exactly.

We get calls to run long lines that are not near a/c outlets. We also service some MH parks. The tenants can be a bit testy when using their power to work on the park's main line.

I am still planning on inverters for the vans but have not got around to it yet.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice machine. Congratulations! I've been considering a JNW machine. They seem like real nice guys.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Very nice! Does it have the option to produce hot water?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

$$,$$$ as in that will be your bank account with a machine like that


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Just remember if it's stay in the garage. Keep clear of all expensive stuff so you don't snag it on the way out. I'm still smarting from my disaster.


----------

